# 2000 .22lr bullets for $3500



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No one's jumping on this yet:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/977008724/remington_collector_tins.htm

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But they are Remington collector tins, and since it is a female selling them I would suspect that she found her husbands stash or is having a "finance the divorce sale"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> But they are Remington collector tins, and since it is a female selling them I would suspect that she found her husbands stash or is having a "finance the divorce sale"


Yeah, who knows. I checked and it's not my wife. 

I think I'll send the seller a message, ask her what's up.

.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

:shock: Wow a buck-75 a round; they better be gold plated for that. Or at least silver plated so I can take out some pesky werewolves.-8/-
Would that be varmint hunting if I stay in northern Utah or are they still protected in my area???
All though who knows by next year I can let my kids, or dog, shoot one using my tag...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The collector Remington .22lr tins were marketed thru Walmart, one a year for six consecutive years. They were ran on a limited basis during the Holiday season. The things were cool looking, relatively pricey, but always sold out quickly where I live.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I think I'll send the seller a message, ask her what's up.
> 
> .


Ya, do.... and ask her why she used our good table covers! :-o :x

Not... J/K


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The collector Remington .22lr tins were marketed thru Walmart, one a year for six consecutive years. They were ran on a limited basis during the Holiday season. The things were cool looking, relatively pricey, but always sold out quickly where I live.


Cal Ranch has some similar looking COOL tin's w/chocolate ammo in them. Bought a few as stocking stuffer's... for myself! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3 days ago I sent a message to the seller asking about the $3500 price. No answer yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Still no reply from the seller.

I think I'll hold on to mine for awhile. My wife got them for me, one a year for 6 years at Walmart. None of the seals are broken. I guess that makes me a hoarder.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep your a hoarder


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually thought that the lids on those tins make good targets. -O,-


----------

